# Genesis day one



## fossala (21 Mar 2020)

Having had my Genesis day one for a while now I had come to the conclusion it was too small. Even though this was the case I loved the ride. I’ve been keeping my eye out for a medium and one came up a month ago at a very good price. A trip to Bristol and I came back with yet another bike. While waiting to collect the bike a dynamo fixed 650b wheelset was put up for sale on another forum. £160 later I had a new wheelset and bike. One thing led to another and I ended up building it as below. The dynamo lighting is good for my commute.

The blue is my old, yellow is the new.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2020)

Two crackers there @fossala , i prefer the blue one for some reason but wouldn't say no to either


----------



## CXRAndy (23 Mar 2020)

Ive got a blue one with dynamo, B&M lights, Topeak rear panniers. 





Ive just got a 36 spoke rear wheel with Alfine 11 Di2 to setup. I swapped the terrible cable brakes for Di2 hydraulics, so it was a natural progression to go Di2 hub eventually.

It will be my lazy tourer bike for UK trips


----------



## fossala (23 Mar 2020)

@CXRAndy great bikes aren’t they? I managed to pick up my Di2 from CRC for £140 and then got £30 back as they had it listed as coming with rotors which mine didn’t. Not bad for £110 all in. I run mine fixed so no chance of moving over to Di2.


----------



## fossala (23 Mar 2020)

I am flogging my Blue one cheap if anyone is interested. I can either sell it as pictured or put all the new (10 mile old) parts from the yellow bike so it would be as stock.


----------



## CXRAndy (23 Mar 2020)

fossala said:


> @CXRAndy great bikes aren’t they? I managed to pick up my Di2 from CRC for £140 and then got £30 back as they had it listed as coming with rotors which mine didn’t. Not bad for £110 all in. I run mine fixed so no chance of moving over to Di2.



They are great for sure. I will be changing the crankset too.

My bike will be like Trigger's broom


----------



## silva (24 Mar 2020)

The rear wheels dropout of my older fixed gears have sleeves open at the front instead of at the back like yours, is there a practical difference or whatever reason for the choice? As far as I can see the wheels position is held just by the two nuts just like mine.


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Mar 2020)

I have a Genesis Day-One Cross bought very cheaply from eBay, it was filthy!
New mini V-brakes fitted, new cables, new bar tape and new saddle and it now has slick tyres, fabulous bike.


----------



## Andrew1971 (24 Mar 2020)

Where do you get the brake levers from. With out the gear change part.
Andrew


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Mar 2020)

silva said:


> The rear wheels dropout of my older fixed gears have sleeves open at the front instead of at the back like yours, is there a practical difference or whatever reason for the choice? As far as I can see the wheels position is held just by the two nuts just like mine.



There are eyelets with threaded ends to clamp on the ends of the dropouts. These resist movement of the rear wheet


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Mar 2020)

Andrew1971 said:


> Where do you get the brake levers from. With out the gear change part.
> Andrew


I believe they are Tektro RL340, lots available online.
Planet X are selling the black version for £9.99 per set plus postage.
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BLTEKRL340/tektro-rl340-road-aero-brake-levers
Or
https://www.highonbikes.com/product...MItfrH0LWz6AIVwojVCh3hOQB1EAQYASABEgKEsPD_BwE


----------



## Andrew1971 (24 Mar 2020)

Thank you Spiderweb for the liinks. Are they comfortable to ride on the hoods.
Andrew


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Mar 2020)

Andrew1971 said:


> Thank you Spiderweb for the liinks. Are they comfortable to ride on the hoods.
> Andrew


Yes really comfortable. The bike is such a smooth ride, possibly due to the Reynolds steel frame and the tyres at around 75psi and as with most single speeds the drive train is so quiet, it speeds along in silence (apart from me huffing & Puffing!).


----------



## dodgy (24 Mar 2020)

I have the alfine version, I don't ride it much these days but it's always surprising how spritely it is when I do.


----------



## Andrew1971 (24 Mar 2020)

Cheers Spiderweb 
Just the info needed going to order a pair.
Many Thanks
Andrew

PS there for my for my retro road bike 14speed, downtube gear shifter.


----------



## fossala (26 Mar 2020)

Pictures from today’s commute.


----------



## JPBoothy (31 Mar 2020)

fossala said:


> Having had my Genesis day one for a while now I had come to the conclusion it was too small. Even though this was the case I loved the ride. I’ve been keeping my eye out for a medium and one came up a month ago at a very good price. A trip to Bristol and I came back with yet another bike. While waiting to collect the bike a dynamo fixed 650b wheelset was put up for sale on another forum. £160 later I had a new wheelset and bike. One thing led to another and I ended up building it as below. The dynamo lighting is good for my commute.
> 
> The blue is my old, yellow is the new.
> View attachment 509529
> ...


Sorry for the late comment.. I have had a Genesis Flyer SS (I don't fancy riding Fixed) for a while now and, like you have often thought of it as being too small. Compared to my other bikes it looks much smaller and almost like a kids bike. Having said that, with it being Steel 'and small' it feels really stiff and always feels so fast. Great finish on the Genesis Steel frames though!


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Apr 2020)

My Day One has morphed into a 

Day 11

Di2 Alfine 11 speed hydraulic brakes new tyres.


----------



## fossala (24 Apr 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> My Day One has morphed into a
> 
> Day 11
> 
> ...


Nice! Why the tensioner with the sliding dropouts?


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Apr 2020)

fossala said:


> Nice! Why the tensioner with the sliding dropouts?


I only want to adjust the chain tensioner and not wheel position. The only time wheel should come out is for puncture repair, but I'm running tubeless so that incident will be rare.


----------



## adyc (1 May 2020)

fossala said:


> I am flogging my Blue one cheap if anyone is interested. I can either sell it as pictured or put all the new (10 mile old) parts from the yellow bike so it would be as stock.


Hi, is it still for sale?


----------



## wafter (1 May 2020)

fossala said:


> Pictures from today’s commute.
> View attachment 510703


That looks mint - are you running 47mm tyres? Looks great and I bet the ride's really plush.. how are the tyre clearances at the back? I'd like to go fatter on the CdF and could probably get close to getting away with 47s if it wasn't for the guards.

If I had money to burn I definitely think I'd have a Day One with a decent IGH and fat tyres


----------



## fossala (2 May 2020)

adyc said:


> Hi, is it still for sale?


Nah, sold.


----------



## fossala (2 May 2020)

wafter said:


> That looks mint - are you running 47mm tyres? Looks great and I bet the ride's really plush.. how are the tyre clearances at the back? I'd like to go fatter on the CdF and could probably get close to getting away with 47s if it wasn't for the guards.
> 
> If I had money to burn I definitely think I'd have a Day One with a decent IGH and fat tyres


They’re 47mm but come up at 50mm on my rims. It’s close but I haven’t had an issue with anything getting caught. They ride lovely.


----------



## dodgy (15 Mar 2021)

Still not using my immaculate Day One Alfine and we’re moving to a smaller house, so it looks like I should sell it. It has 863 miles on it exactly. I’ll put a picture up if any interest.


----------



## Trouty00 (5 Jul 2021)

have I bent my frame?
I know this is using an old thread but seems the audience might be just what I need. I recently removed the read wheel to service the bearings as after about 5 years commuting the wheel was hardly spinning. I completed that job pretty simply but didn't take a photo before I took apart and now can't figure out the order or all the washers or if the little washers go on the inside of the frame or the outside between the nut and the frame. I figured on the outside but now the wheel won't go back in without the disc rubbing heavily on the disc caliper mount.

I've tried to get some pictures to show it but I'm pretty sure it's bent given there is about 0.5mm difference in measure ment when I measure the distance between the drop outs at the to Vs bottom and looks to be that the left side is bent in a little.

Be great if anyone could compare there's to mine and advise where the spacer washers are positioned.

The bike is a single speed day one disc, I think 2016 and is chromoly rather than steel.

https://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/genesis-day-one-10-singlespeed-bike-2016


----------



## battered (8 Jul 2021)

It won't be a bent frame. The manufacturing tolerance for frames isn't as good as 0.5mm. You will have reassembled the bearings with the axle in a slightly different position, or put the spacers back so there is a mismatch. The fix is to reset the caliper on the hanger. To do this you loosen the caliper mount bolts that hold it to the frame, hanger, etc, making sure that he caliper is free to move but won't fall off, then squeeze the brakes hard so the brakes are locked up. This will centre the caliper on the disc, while it is locked up you nip up the caliper mounting bolts. When you release the brakes the pads will come back to the normal position and the gaps will be even.


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Jul 2021)

Trouty00 said:


> have I bent my frame?
> I know this is using an old thread but seems the audience might be just what I need. I recently removed the read wheel to service the bearings as after about 5 years commuting the wheel was hardly spinning. I completed that job pretty simply but didn't take a photo before I took apart and now can't figure out the order or all the washers or if the little washers go on the inside of the frame or the outside between the nut and the frame. I figured on the outside but now the wheel won't go back in without the disc rubbing heavily on the disc caliper mount.
> 
> I've tried to get some pictures to show it but I'm pretty sure it's bent given there is about 0.5mm difference in measure ment when I measure the distance between the drop outs at the to Vs bottom and looks to be that the left side is bent in a little.
> ...




Here is my Day One-converted to Alfine 11 Di2, the washers are the same though


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Jul 2021)

The threaded eyelets that align the rear wheel fit on the inside of the frame. They are slightly bent by design. They are fitted with them angled outwards. See a side shot to help


----------

